# Hockey goalies -- pads and hand-eye coordination



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm about to start my fourth season of hockey and the starter goalie pads I have (iTech 4.8s) really don't cut it anymore, I'm developing as a butterfly/hybrid style goalie and can use all the inner leg support I can get. All in the meanwhile I need something on a budget as I'm really just a recreational player. I really like the RBK 7ks which are extremely good pads for the $699 price tag just that I'm not too fond of the nylon straps although I heard it was for weight savings. iTech has a similar quality set of pads for the same price but with leather straps. The Vaughn Velocity is definitely a nice set of pads but $1499 for something I'd just use recreationally? Hmmm. Any recommendations? 

Also, what training exercises are recommended to improve my hand eye coordination? I'm getting really good at high and low glove saves, and mid and low blocker saves, but it's the mid glove and high blocker shots that always get me bad. I know where the puck is going but I never get my hands in the right spot!


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Since the Vaughan factory is right here in the city I gotta side with them… But they do make a superior pad. I will tell you though, when you get down to a certain price point a lot of pads are made over seas. And even funnier is how many different companies there are out there, with different looking pads that are made by two or three companies (just like player gloves for that matter). 

I believe the RBK pad (RBK who bought CCM out, who had bought out Heaton) is a Heaton pad essentially.

Most companies you will find have gone to the nylon strap as they wear a lot long and not gain weight with moisture and sweat. Plus they do make the pad a lot lighter. Also the same reason why most pads look like they are made of leather are made of cordura a leather synthetic.

If you are looking for great guidance in buying a set of pads, I guarantee you, you won't find a more knowledgeable staff than the one at our local hockey shop Source For Sports. I know and play hockey with a ton of goalies and they all shop in their "padded room" for their gear. You can find them here.

As for ways to improve your hand/eye… The best way to improve is just to play play play. Get on the ice as many times a week as you can. Once a week won't cut it. Especially as a 'target'. In London we have a goalie service here called Puck Stoppers that people call to get a goalie when they are short one. For a goalie, it's an awesome way to play a ton more, and get paid which ain't bad either, I hear.

I play hockey with a former NHL goalie on Tuesdays after work. Tonight I will ask him for pad advice for you… but being a London native, I can guess what his answer may be…

At any rate, good luck!


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

My goodness things have changed since I was between the pipes 30 years ago!

I won't even touch the equipment issue but hand-eye coordination? Very very simple answer. 

Start with tennis balls, one of them, and a wall. Bounce them against both the wall and floor in between you. Then go to two tennis balls, one for each hand. Then try to switch to sponge rubber balls, then if you get really good, switch to an indian rubber or Lacrosse ball. 

Not my idea, one that was made popular by the original number 20. A guy named Tretiak. In addition to playing a few pickup games in the late summer of 1972, he also did some coaching with the Chicago Blackhawks where a few of his pupils were named: Ed Belfour, Dominik Hasek, and Jocelyn Thibault.


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

Along with the tennis ball idea, bring one with you everywhere, and get your friends to throw them at you, make them be completely random. I've spent entire lunch hours throwing tennis balls at one of my friends.


----------



## matti (Oct 12, 2006)

I picked up a pair of DR Bulletproof 6.2 pads a month ago. I've quite enjoyed them so far. They have three knee lifts for butterfly of which three are removable. Only real issue I've found is the top buckles (nylon straps) kept popping open until I got them loose enough. The other straps are all leather.

One of the shops here in Ottawa was having a blowout on them for $250 (down from $699). Maybe you can use that for some negotiating. For the price I paid I have no complaints at all.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEBI:IT&viewitem=&item=320095043527&rd=1&rd=1

Bidding on a pair of these, no clue how high it'll go since there's 6 days left in the auction.

There are also less expensive Vaughns I'll look at like the Epic. I may settle for the RBK 7Ks in the end but we'll see. I've decided the max i'll spend on pads is $1000.

Teeterboy3, hook me up with an answer!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I realize it wouldn't take having pucks shot at it as well, but couldn't you just buy an old used car instead of paying $750 to $1000 for a pair of goalie pads?

I realize this qualifies as a geezer reaction (well before it should, I assure you), but wow.

Edit: I just noticed those pads are to be shipped via UPS ground. The UPS gods are going to be much richer if that shipment comes to Canada.



dona83 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEBI:IT&viewitem=&item=320095043527&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> Bidding on a pair of these, no clue how high it'll go since there's 6 days left in the auction.
> 
> ...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

He claimed $50-60 but I wonder about duties... :|... I may just stick with local shops to see what's available. 

"When I was your age, there were no such things as butterfly goalies, hockey masks, for half the price goalies pay for pads these days we could get the whole set of gear, and by golly we had goalies getting 10 shutouts a year on a 48 game season. For shame you young'uns."

Remembering a 21-4 game I lost in my first season... that was harsh.. I just remember it being dark, cold, pucks kept coming at me. Must've faced 100 shots that game. The scorekeeper stopped counting the other team's goals when it got to 14-2 under the mercy rule. Luckily I bounced back next game with a 4-3 overtime loss lol.

BTW... I did buy an old used car, $800 88 Honda Civic Wagon 4WD... 12 days later it met its fate with a red light runner.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Just to recap, I settled on a pair of TPS X-Lites which was at a wicked $750, 50% off clearance models. I really liked the Vaughns but I think one advantage the TPS had was its weight -- it's really really light yet fits nice and smug and has good butterfly support. For the price I really can't complain! Can't wait to try on these babies for a game! Also got myself a lacrosse ball


----------

